# shipping a shotgun



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i want to buy a shotgun from a guy he lives in KS i am in MN whats the best way to ship it he is worried be will get in trouble and dose not want that anyone got any ideas thanks duwayne


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

he can mail it direct to an ffl dealer in your state and then you go in and do the transfer paperwork.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

MN,

Good advice,call your local sporting goods shop or gun dealer,in the state of MN you will only pay a small handling fee and by doing so thru a FFL dealer the BCA won't come knocking on your door.

Big time "no-no" shipping fire arms across state lines by mail.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you go to USPS.com and search around you'll find it is legal to ship a rifle or a shotgun. You will be okay. Handguns require an FFL, unless you break it down into different parts and ship it in different boxes. Then it becomes gun parts which are also legal to ship. I have shipped rifles and shotguns many times. It is not a problem.

http://faq.usps.com/eCustomer/iq/usps/r ... o?session={01176f00-26d7-11dd-76ec-000000000000}&event=1&view()=c%7B0ed22230-57e2-11dc-51b6-000000000000%7D&objectId=&eksObjectId=&objectType=Case&isJumpEnabled=false&isContentJumpEnabled=false&vendorKey=&objTitle=&versionId=561

What is required to mail a shotgun or other firearm to a family member?

Handguns may be mailed by a licensed manufacturer or dealer of firearms or an authorized agent of federal government.

Although unloaded rifles and shotguns not precluded are mailable, mailers must comply with the Gun Control Act of 1968, Public Law 90-618, 18 USC 921, et seq., and the rules and regulations promulgated thereunder, 26 CFR 178, as well as state and local laws.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

you must ship a long-gun to an ffl if it is going out of state. even a "broken down" pistol if it is the registered receiver requires ffl shipment.

if in doubt use the atf website or give the local atf a call.

you cannot mail any firearm out of state person to person unless you are mailing a long-gun to yourself care of somebody and you are the one to actually pick it up and open it.


----------

